# dump truck advice



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> by the way: Got busted shortly after this pic for being over width by 3"


Thats very fair. They really should jail and water board you for such an offense. 

I personaly feel so much safer knowing you've been punished now


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

After paying the $800 fine and $125 fee. I would have preferred water torture:sad:


----------



## pintuhs (Apr 7, 2010)

I advice you to buy Peterbilt winch truck. Because it is really useful for construction work. You can find Many dump trucks, Flatbed trucks, International trucks, Kenworth trucks, 1-ton trucks, Medium duty trucks, and a large selection of many other choices in trucks that are priced just right! Have check _*TheTrucksUSA.Com*_ before buying dump trucks.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

I ended up buying a 1990 International 4900 33k truck with a contractors dump, DT466 @245 and a 5/2 transmission, back in 2008.

Don't really like the trans with the 2 speed rear end. Too big of a jump between 3rd and 4th. It still has plenty of power to pull my backhoe and feels downright fast with 8 tons in the box. Put several tons in the box and try to pull the hoe and she is pretty slow getting going but she will still do 55-60 mph.


----------

